# noun declension



## modus.irrealis

Hi,

I read a bit more about Turkish and I'm fascinated by how very regular it is. I mean, I learned all the possible case endings for nouns in like half an hour, and there's no way that's happened before (other languages having their different genders, different declensions, plural endings having nothing to do with the singular ones, etc.). I do have a couple questions about the irregularities that crop up though.

About the nouns like kitap and ağac, where the final consonant changes, is there a rule to tell you which nouns have this, or is this just something you need to learn on a word-by-word basis? And if it is the latter, are there lots of words like this or are they relatively rare?

And how does vowel harmony of the suffixes work with nouns that don't obey vowel harmony in the first place. For example, what is the plural form of mikrop, iktisat, tomates, and words like these? Does it just depend on the vowel of the last syllable?

Thanks


----------



## ukuca

1- *p, ç, t, k* ending words before *a, ı, u *suffixes change to *b, c, d, ğ *respectively. For example:
kitap > kitabı
ağaç > ağaca
kağıt > kağıdı
etc...

2. There's a vocal system: *a, o, u, ı* follows *a, o, u, ı *and* e, i, ö, ü* follows* e, i, ö, ü. *This is called Büyük Ünlü Uyumu (Major vowel convenience)
I know there are other rules but I can't remember all of them right now. It's been long years.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

modus.irrealis said:
			
		

> And how does vowel harmony of the suffixes work with nouns that don't obey vowel harmony in the first place. For example, what is the plural form of mikrop, iktisat, domates, and words like these? Does it just depend on the vowel of the last syllable?


You are a very quick learner. 

Yes, it just depends on the vowel of the last syllable. Simple as that.

So, let's take your examples:

mikrop => mikroplar
iktisat => iktisatlar
domates => domatesler

More examples:

mesaj => mesajlar
bilgisayar => bilgisayarlar
radyo => radyolar
televizyon => televizyonlar
gazete => gazeteler
dergi => dergiler


----------



## Honour

in addition to what ukuca said;
the letters p,ç,t,k at the end of any word turns to b,c,d,g respectively whenever a suffix starting with a vowel is added. The exception is the one syllable words such as tek, top, üç, kat vs. (vs: etc). However there is another exception to this exception ; if the meaning would become ambiguous in case we don't change, we have to change it.
Kap (pot, container)= Kapı
Kapı= Door, Therefore> Ka*b*ı

another addition to chazzwozzer;
hâl (state)= hâll*e*r
a with circonflex accent on it is read like "æ" and thus followed by *e.*
Occassionally people ignore the accent when writing so don't get confused if you see "haller".


----------



## ukuca

Do you remember the rules of "Büyük Ünlü Uyumu" and "Küçük Ünlü Uyumu" ? I couldn't remember the second one, what was it?


----------



## ukuca

Turk said:
			
		

> in addition to what ukuca said;
> the letters p,ç,t,k at the end of any word turns to b,c,d,g respectively whenever a suffix starting with a vowel is added. The exception is the one syllable words such as tek, top, üç, kat vs. (vs: etc). However there is another exception to this exception ; if the meaning would become ambiguous in case we don't change, we have to change it.
> Kap (pot, container)= Kapı
> Kapı= Door, Therefore> Ka*b*ı


 
 But, "Şuradaki kabı verir misin?" *kap  > kabı* and not *kapı*


----------



## Honour

nope, i don't remember but i cheated from "ekşi"

pure turkish words should contain vowels in this order

first syllable > second syllable
a, ı > a, ı
o,u > a, u
e,i > e, i
ö,ü > e, ü

m*a*s*a *
k*i*t*a*p  (it is from arabic origin already )


----------



## Chazzwozzer

ukuca said:
			
		

> Do you remember the rules of "Büyük Ünlü Uyumu" and "Küçük Ünlü Uyumu" ? I couldn't remember the second one, what was it?


*Türkçe kelimelerde:*
A'dan sonra A veya I,
I'dan sonra A veya I,
O'dan sonra A veya U,
U'dan sonra A veya U,
E'den sonra E veya İ,
İ'den sonra E veya İ,
Ö'den sonra E veya Ü, 
Ü'den sonra E veya Ü
*gelir.*
*
-yor, -ken, -ki, -leyin, -(i,ı)mtrak* çekimleri kurala istisna.

Başka bir istisna da A'dan sonra V veya B harfi geliyorsa, kelimenin sıradaki sesli harfi U olabilir. Örnek: havuç, tavuk, havlu, abuk, abur cubur

Ben de şimdi ek$i'den baktım.


----------



## Honour

ukuca said:
			
		

> But, "Şuradaki kabı verir misin?" *kap > kabı* and not *kapı*


 
that's what i tried to mean . If it causes ambiguity then the change occurs.


----------



## ukuca

Chazzwozzer said:
			
		

> *Türkçe kelimelerde:*
> A'dan sonra A veya I,
> I'dan sonra A veya I,
> O'dan sonra A veya U,
> U'dan sonra A veya U,
> E'den sonra E veya İ,
> İ'den sonra E veya İ,
> Ö'den sonra E veya Ü,
> Ü'den sonra E veya Ü
> *gelir.*
> 
> *-yor, -ken, -ki, -leyin, -(i,ı)mtrak* çekimleri kurala istisna.
> 
> Başka bir istisna da A'dan sonra V veya B harfi geliyorsa, kelimenin sıradaki sesli harfi U olabilir. Örnek: havuç, tavuk, havlu, abuk, abur cubur
> 
> Ben de şimdi ek$i'den baktım.


 
Bu söylediğin BÜU sanırım, Küçüğünü hatırlıyor musun?


----------



## Honour

ukuca said:
			
		

> Bu söylediğin BÜU sanırım, Küçüğünü hatırlıyor musun?


that was the second (küçük)
the first one is much easier;
 a, o, ı, u should be followed by a, o, ı, u
and similarly e, i, ü, ö should be followed by e, i, ü, ö


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Hayır, bu Küçük Ünlü Uyumu. Büyük Ünlü Uyumu, *a, ı, o, u* ve *e, i, ö, ü* sesliharf gruplarından sadece bir grubun kelime içinde bulunmasını kapsıyormuş.


----------



## ukuca

Ok hatırladım sanırım. Bir takım kutular falan çiziyorduk Ortaokuldayken  Sağolun.


----------



## modus.irrealis

Thanks for all the responses. It's a lot clearer now, although the latter posts were above my head. 



			
				Chazzwozzer said:
			
		

> You are a very quick learner.


Nah. There are just six case endings (they're listed -, -(y)i, -(n)in, -(y)e, -de, -den in the book I borrowed), and those were easy to learn, and then learning the vowel/consonants harmony rules took a while but it was reasonable. I still have to learn how the cases are used and then the verb looks pretty difficult, even if it is regular.


----------



## Honour

modus.irrealis said:
			
		

> Thanks for all the responses. It's a lot clearer now, although the latter posts were above my head.
> 
> 
> Nah. There are just six case endings (they're listed -, -(y)i, -(n)in, -(y)e, -de, -den in the book I borrowed), and those were easy to learn, and then learning the vowel/consonants harmony rules took a while but it was reasonable. I still have to learn how the cases are used and then the verb looks pretty difficult, even if it is regular.


 

Actually, there are five cases (ismin 5 hali: 5 cases of noun)

-, -i, -*e*, -*de*, -*den*
(-in suffix is another issue.)

I could say that the usage of the ones i marked in bolds is quite easy.
-e: to    e.g: ev (home); eve (to home)
-de: at   e.g: ev; evde (at home)
-den: from e.g: ev; evden (from home)

At this point, the difference in usage of preposition with several verbs could be hard. Such as; "i like you" is translated as "senden hoşlanıyorum" which literally means "i am liking *from* you"

-i case somehow works in the same way of the article <the> in english.
kedi gördüm: i saw a cat
kediyi gördüm: i saw the cat


----------



## modus.irrealis

Turk said:
			
		

> Actually, there are five cases (ismin 5 hali: 5 cases of noun)


That's interesting, since the book I'm using treats -in as the genitive case. How is it treated in Turkish grammar?

The three cases you explain do seem pretty easy. I guess -e is also used for the indirect object, right? As in "I gave it to you."



> At this point, the difference in usage of preposition with several verbs could be hard. Such as; "i like you" is translated as "senden hoşlanıyorum" which literally means "i am liking *from* you"


I guess that's to be expected. Lots of the languages I've seen that have a bunch of cases have unique uses for them with certain verbs.



> -i case somehow works in the same way of the article <the> in english.
> kedi gördüm: i saw a cat
> kediyi gördüm: i saw the cat


Is the case without endings also equivalent to an indefinite plural in English. I read the example "bilet satıyorlar" which is translated as "they are selling tickets."

Thanks.


----------



## Chazzwozzer

Turk said:
			
		

> I could say that the usage of the ones i marked in bolds is quite easy.
> -e: to    e.g: ev (home); eve (to home)
> -de: at   e.g: ev; evde (at home)
> -den: from e.g: ev; evden (from home)


Maybe that would be better to take another example. Because, home never gets the preposition _to_. Because it both means "ev" and "eve" so, isn't that a bit confusing, huh? 


			
				Turk said:
			
		

> -i case somehow works in the same way of the article <the> in english.
> kedi gördüm: i saw a cat
> kediyi gördüm: i saw the cat


Perfect. I never thought that way.


----------



## Honour

modus.irrealis said:
			
		

> That's interesting, since the book I'm using treats -in as the genitive case. How is it treated in Turkish grammar?


 
it may be treated as a case. We use it to compose definite noun phrases.
let me give a few examples;
araba (car), anahtar (key)
araban*ın* anahtar*ı *, (the key of the car)the suffix (-in) means _somehow_ <*of> *  in this sentence and the second suffix (-i) means <the>. I said somehow because i am not so sure about matching some suffixes to some prepositions in english. 



> The three cases you explain do seem pretty easy. I guess -e is also used for the indirect object, right? As in "I gave it to you."


 
Exactly , i gave it to you ; (ben* ) onu *sana* verdim. sana: sen+*e*
*pronouns are optional in turkish




> I guess that's to be expected. Lots of the languages I've seen that have a bunch of cases have unique uses for them with certain verbs.


 
Certainly, i always try to accept all exceptions in any language without establishing logical bonds with others 




> Is the case without endings also equivalent to an indefinite plural in English. I read the example "bilet satıyorlar" which is translated as "they are selling tickets."


 
Yep, 
bilet satıyorlar: they are selling tickets
bileti satıyorlar: they are selling the ticket
arabanın anahtarı: the key of the car
araba anahtarı: key of a car**. (this is called indefinite noun phrase)

** Here, as you could see, there is no (-in) suffix, nevertheless it could be translated as <*of*>.That was the reason why i told (-in) suffix somehow means <of>.


----------



## Honour

Chazzwozzer said:
			
		

> Maybe that would be better to take another example. Because, home never gets the preposition _to_. Because it both means "ev" and "eve" so, isn't that a bit confusing, huh?


 
You are definitely right . I missed that point . Err is human. 
Anyway, i see that modus.irrealis has already understood it.


----------



## hhtt

ukuca said:


> 1- *p, ç, t, k* ending words before *a, ı, u *suffixes change to *b, c, d, ğ *respectively. For example:
> kitap > kitabı
> ağaç > ağaca
> kağıt > kağıdı
> etc...
> 
> 2. There's a vocal system: *a, o, u, ı* follows *a, o, u, ı *and* e, i, ö, ü* follows* e, i, ö, ü. *This is called Büyük Ünlü Uyumu (Major vowel convenience)
> I know there are other rules but I can't remember all of them right now. It's been long years.




Buradaki a, ı, u ya suffix denilebilir mi? Bunlara Türkçe'de ne diyorduk, hal eki mi?

İyi akşamlar.


----------



## Rallino

Sözcüğe sonradan eklenen her şeye _suffix_ denir. Türkçesiyle: _ek; takı_.
Ekler kendi içinde: _yapım eki_ ve _çekim eki_ diye ayrılır.
Hâl ekleri çekim eklerine dâhil. Hâl eklerinin İngilizcesi _declensions_.


----------



## hhtt

Rallino said:


> Sözcüğe sonradan eklenen her şeye _suffix_ denir. Türkçesiyle: _ek; takı_.
> Ekler kendi içinde: _yapım eki_ ve _çekim eki_ diye ayrılır.
> Hâl ekleri çekim eklerine dâhil. Hâl eklerinin İngilizcesi _declensions_.



Eklerin çekim ve yapım olarak ikiye ayrılması evrensel midir, yoksa sadece bizim dilimize özgü müdür? Saygılar.


----------



## Rallino

Çoğu dilde yalnızca çekim eki vardır. Sayısı oldukça az olan yapım ekleri ise bir sözcükten türeme olduğu için (ör: _brother + hood)_ böyle bir ayrıma giden başka bir dil var mıdır, bilemiyorum.


----------



## adelan

Bizim kullandığımıza benzeyen yapım ve çekim ekleri sanırım bir Macarcada olabilir. Orda kaldığım süre içinde Türkçeye çok benziyor dediler dediler bi kelime öğrenemedim ama grameri benziyor olabilir. Bu arada çekim eklerinin özel isimleri bile bozduğu bir Sırpça gerçeği var ki konumuzla muhtemelen alakasız ama söylemeden geçemiycem. Hatırladığım en güzel örnek intervju s Nikolom Teslom - interview with Nikola Tesla. Çekim ekinin ismi ve soyismi bozmasını hiç anlayamamışımdır. Neyse içimi döktüm rahatladım


----------



## Rallino

Macarcayla Türkçenin benzediğini göstermek için hep artık klişeleşmiş _Cebimde elma var / Zsebemben alma van _tümcesi verilir. Ne var ki benzerlikler bundan öteye pek gitmiyor. Macarca dilbilgisinin Türkçeninkine *mantık* bakımından benzediği noktalar var; yoksa görüntü olarak hiç ilgisi yok:
*Ki ment* - Kim gitti?
*Kivel ment* - Kiminle gitti? (Bizim _ile_ ilgeci onlarda -vel. Hiç ilgisi yok; ama mantıksız da gelmiyor bir Türk'e. Hani sözcüğe ekliyoruz falan.)

Ama çoğu durumda Hint-Avrupa dillerine daha çok benziyor. Özellikle daha karmaşık tümcelerde:
*Az ember, aki megy, egy barátom.*
Birebir çeviriyle: (The) adam, ki-kim gidiyor, bir arkadaşım.
Normal Türkçeyle: Giden adam bir arkadaşım.



> Bu arada çekim eklerinin özel isimleri bile bozduğu bir Sırpça gerçeği var ki konumuzla muhtemelen alakasız ama söylemeden geçemiycem. Hatırladığım en güzel örnek intervju s Nikolom Teslom - interview with Nikola Tesla. Çekim ekinin ismi ve soyismi bozmasını hiç anlayamamışımdır. Neyse içimi döktüm rahatladım


Bunun nedeni de; Sırpçada, Türkçedeki gibi sözcüğe ekstra bir şeyler eklenmeyip onun yerine sözcüğün son harfinin değiştiriliyor olması.
Örneğin adı Necla olan Türk bir kadından söz edelim:

Necla → Necla
Necl*u* → Necla'yı
Necl*i *→ Necla'ya
Necl*om* → Necla'yla
Necl*e* → Necla'nın

Bu arada, bu seviyede olmasa da benzer bir şeyi Türkçede de yapıyoruz.
"İpek'i gördün mü?" diye yazdığımız tümceyi: _*İpeği* gördün mü_ diye okuyoruz.


----------



## adelan

Zahmetin için çok teşekkür ederim Rallino, çok güzel açıklamışsın.


----------

